

Move over Silicon Valley, here comes.....Buffalo. - edw519
http://skunkpost.com/news.sp?newsId=3288

======
waterside81
As a Canadian and a Buffalo Bills fan, this pleases me to no end. Driving
through Buffalo is very depressing. Abandoned buildings and empty streets are
in abundance. It's amazing to think Buffalo was a thriving part of the US only
30 years ago.

